#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Phuket Hungry Ghost Por Tor Festival

## dirtydog

*Hungry Ghost Por Tor Festival Phuket City* 
Thais believe that turtles symbolize longevity, so turtle releasing means prolonging
their own lives.
During the 'Hungry Ghost' 'Por Tor' festival, Phuketians carry on one tradition. 
It must have red turtle shaped cakes made from flour. 
The dyed red turtle signifies the power of life. 

Ethnic Chinese prepare several other offerings for the 'Por Tor' Festival to present to the ancestors' altars. 

This falls during the 15th to the 30th days of the seventh lunar month, in the Chinese calendar. This is Por Tor Kong shrine in Bang Neaw in the city. 
Traditionally, Chinese would come here to offer food, sweets and fruits, decorated nicely to Por Tor Kong, believed to be the God of Devil. 
This aims to feed the hungry spirits. 
They believe that the Por Tor Festival is the period when the ancestors & spirits 
are released to revisit homes, so that the descendants can present their offers. 
Same as the fresh market on Ranong Roadunder the Office of Phuket City, the people here have practiced the festivals for generations to generations. 
It has been a local historical heritage for many generations. 
The auspicious red turtle shaped cakewould pass on the blessing to God, then God would bring luck & success to worshippers. 

People spent many days at the Por Tor Festival, but with happiness. 
They are full of auspicious words, smiles & laughter.
Por Tor festival is a cultural symbol for Phuket.

----------

